# Donor Benefits



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I got my symphony donor request letter today. What benefits does your orchestra offer for pledging? What do you think of the names of these tiers? Our orchestra has 43 scheduled ticketed performances this season.

Donor Benefits (note: all these benefits are accumulative; i.e., as you move up you get the listed benefit plus all previously listed benefits.)

*Contributor* $60-$124: two tickets for a Youth Orchestra concert.
*Sustainer* $125- $299: attend three open rehearsals, recognition in season program books
*Patron* $300-$599: One time valet parking for a concert
*Benefactor *$600-$1199: Five complementary parking vouchers for parking garage (across the street from venue), backstage tour with orchestra musician prior to open rehearsals.
*Sponsor* $1200-$1749: Season valet parking

Symphony Circle Benefits (include all Donor Benefits but are not accumulative)

*Haydn* $1750-$2999: Invitation to private Symphony Circle soirée featuring Principal Quartet performance, admission to private intermission receptions, sit on stage during three orchestra rehearsals.
*Mozart* $3000-$5999: Supporting concert sponsorship recognition from the stage and the website.
*Beethoven* $6000-$12499: At-home visit by Maestro, concert sponsorship recognition from the stage and the website.
*Brahms* $12500-24999: Host Maestro in your home for a private gathering, weekend concert sponsorship recognition from the stage and the website.
*Mahler* $25000+: In-home performance by the Principal Quartet, private backstage visit with guest artist.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ooh! Looks like the Maestro has some unpleasant chores.

[For the expense of the 'Haydn' level, I could have new duo-pane windows in my home.]


----------

